

Data Analysis: Male Teachers Get More Donations Than Female Teachers. Why? - lejohnq
http://data.donorschoose.org/male-teachers-get-donations-female-teachers/

======
cmsmith
>Projects from charter, magnet, and KIPP schools, and projects from Teach for
America teachers tend to be more successful regardless of gender, and happen
to have more male teachers, so _we filtered them out of the data to eliminate
that confounding effect._

>We then controlled, one-by-one, for the other variables that were correlated
with both gender and project success. For example, men are much more likely to
create projects asking for new technology. But technology projects actually
tend to be less successful than other projects, so we ruled that out as a
driver of the gender difference.

I'm not a statistician, and don't have access to all of the raw data anyways,
but: You can't filter out data which moves the mean in the direction you want
and not filter out data that moves the mean in the other direction. If
technology projects lower male teachers' success rates then leaving them in is
just as bad as leaving charter schools in.

